# 4 piston brake rotors



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I need to replace the original rotors on my 68 firebird, the car has factory 4 piston calipers. I see Ames sells a correct looking 2 piece rotor, I'm guessing it's made off shore, and NPD sells a US made 1 piece rotor that fits 4 piston calipers. Anyone here run either one of these? Any issues? Is the 1 piece a simple bolt on and go, with no spacers? Thanks!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Call Ames and find out where they're from


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

O52 said:


> Call Ames and find out where they're from


I sent both Ames and NPD emails, still waiting to hear back from them. I was hoping someone on here could give a first hand review. Thanks!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Im shocked that the car came with 4 pistons, to begin with


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

It's a neat car, but I've owned several 67 -68 GM A bodies with 4 piston disc, that's what you got when disc's were ordered. I THINK 69 was the first year for the single piston / 2 piece rotor, but I'm no expert.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

no spacers needed

the hat area on the side is machined down for clearance,,, of the caliper


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> no spacers needed
> 
> the hat area on the side is machined down for clearance,,, of the caliper


Thanks Judge, I ended up lucking out, had the originals machined today they ended up at 9.71, barely made it. The local GM dealer wanted $150 to turn the 2 rotors that were clean and off the car, O'reillys turned them for $18 each.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Dealers charge by flat rate which in my part of the country is about $150/Hr no matter if the job is completed quicker


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

O52 said:


> Dealers charge by flat rate which in my part of the country is about $150/Hr no matter if the job is completed quicker


I get that, but the mechanic doesn't have to baby sit the lathe, he's free to do other tasks while the rotors turn, they didn't want to mess with them.


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

Duff said:


> I sent both Ames and NPD emails, still waiting to hear back from them. I was hoping someone on here could give a first hand review. Thanks!


I have the 2 piston disc setup from Ames (circa 2009 or so) and they are from The Right Stuff. Kit came with everything you need. Basically 69-73 GM A-Body disc brakes. DIrect bolt on, no shim needed; however, if you have factory 14" rims, you need to swap out to 15". At least that is what I did. Move from 70 series tires to 60 series and total tire height (gear ratio dilemma etc.) becomes moot. they work just fine. I am actually upgrading to Wilwood Calipers this winter though as I want to stop even better.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

gtojoe68 said:


> I have the 2 piston disc setup from Ames (circa 2009 or so) and they are from The Right Stuff. Kit came with everything you need. Basically 69-73 GM A-Body disc brakes. DIrect bolt on, no shim needed; however, if you have factory 14" rims, you need to swap out to 15". At least that is what I did. Move from 70 series tires to 60 series and total tire height (gear ratio dilemma etc.) becomes moot. they work just fine. I am actually upgrading to Wilwood Calipers this winter though as I want to stop even better.


I've always wanted to try a Wilwood setup, had my car been less original I would've went that route, the money would've been close to the same.


----------



## chuckdh3 (Feb 6, 2020)

Duff said:


> I've always wanted to try a Wilwood setup, had my car been less original I would've went that route, the money would've been close to the same.





Duff said:


> I sent both Ames and NPD emails, still waiting to hear back from them. I was hoping someone on here could give a first hand review. Thanks!


In the future, try InlineTube. I believe they are they are the manufacture or source for most of the repop brake parts others have. Look in their online flip catalog. Like everything else these days, I have received some less than correct items lately, but they made it right.


----------

